# It isn't easy being an Owl...



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

So occasionally they're caught napping on the job...

Zzzzzzz.



























:flrt:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

hes stunning :flrt: looks so cute in that top pic! il have to try and get a pic of my barnie when hes asleep at some point, he even manages to look angry when asleep :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> hes stunning :flrt: looks so cute in that top pic! il have to try and get a pic of my barnie when hes asleep at some point, he even manages to look angry when asleep :lol2:


Pssst... _She_. haha

Grumpy barn owls ftw. :lol2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

:lol2: he's great, reminds me of my lazy cat


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Lovely owl & brill pics:2thumb:


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

omg i didnt even think people kept owls but of course they do, what a plonk! 
i love owls! in fact at this time of night being online i think i might be becoming one! 

she really is stunning. they have got to be one of the most reigel birds ever!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

:lol2: brilliant pics! and gorgeous owl! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You woke him up! :whip:

You bad person!!! :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> You woke him up! :whip:
> 
> You bad person!!! :lol2:


I know, it's awful! She only gets to sleep for the other 23.5hours of the day. :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And being an owl, I believe that! :lol2:


----------



## clace86 (Jan 18, 2010)

haha, i work with a pair of barn owls at tropical birdland, and ive never seen them sleep like that! lol x

oops, thats supposed to say eagle owls, we got a pair of snowies too  x


----------



## chooksmum (Sep 22, 2011)

just beautiful pictures :flrt:


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha, what a gorgeous bird, I didn't know they slept on their bellies !


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

clace86 said:


> haha, i work with a pair of barn owls at tropical birdland, and ive never seen them sleep like that! lol x
> 
> oops, thats supposed to say eagle owls, we got a pair of snowies too  x





Magpie said:


> Haha, what a gorgeous bird, I didn't know they slept on their bellies !


They usually only sleep like this as chicks, Oli however decided otherwise. She's 2-3 years old now and still sleeps like this on a regular basis. :flrt:


----------

